# 31rqs Slideout Stuck



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

*My Friend has a 31RQS in N.C. (around Raliegh). The slide-out is stuck in the out position in his driveway. Came back from camping pushed the slide-out in the out position to clean out the camper and when he pushed the switch to close the slide-out it started moving real slowly, got a 1/4 of the way and the motor finaly stopped. I't moved back out to the full open position at normal speed. But when he went to put it back in a second time it started moving real slow and just stoppped again.

The camper is plugged into a 120V outlet so the power should be fine, battery checked out OK.

He tried to help the motor along by rotateing the the slide-out shaft with a wrench. SHe still won't move.

Any suggestions or experiences with this?

Thanks in advance - Rich*


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

White Buffalo said:


> *My Friend has a 31RQS in N.C. (around Raliegh). The slide-out is stuck in the out position in his driveway. Came back from camping pushed the slide-out in the out position to clean out the camper and when he pushed the switch to close the slide-out it started moving real slowly, got a 1/4 of the way and the motor finaly stopped. I't moved back out to the full open position at normal speed. But when he went to put it back in a second time it started moving real slow and just stoppped again.
> 
> The camper is plugged into a 120V outlet so the power should be fine, battery checked out OK.
> 
> ...


 Had that happen with power. Turned out there were two problems. A bad ground on the TT chassis (corrosion) and corrosion on the slide. This bothered me because the TT was only a year old. The dealer took care of the problems, cleaning and lubing the slide and cleaning the ground contact at the connection (no current flow no motor go!) on the TT Chassis. Check these. This maybe the problem. And a simple one at that! If this does not help, manually retract the slide and bring it to the dealer. This is not a common occurance.

Eric


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> *My Friend has a 31RQS in N.C. (around Raliegh). The slide-out is stuck in the out position in his driveway. Came back from camping pushed the slide-out in the out position to clean out the camper and when he pushed the switch to close the slide-out it started moving real slowly, got a 1/4 of the way and the motor finaly stopped. I't moved back out to the full open position at normal speed. But when he went to put it back in a second time it started moving real slow and just stoppped again.
> 
> The camper is plugged into a 120V outlet so the power should be fine, battery checked out OK.
> 
> ...


 Had that happen with power. Turned out there were two problems. A bad ground on the TT chassis (corrosion) and corrosion on the slide. This bothered me because the TT was only a year old. The dealer took care of the problems, cleaning and lubing the slide and cleaning the ground contact at the connection (no current flow no motor go!) on the TT Chassis. Check these. This maybe the problem. And a simple one at that! If this does not help, manually retract the slide and bring it to the dealer. This is not a common occurance.

Eric
[/quote]

*Thanks for the advise, I will pass it on. How do you manually retract the slide? He can't get it to budge. He's tried to rotate the bar that connects the two slide-out supports but it wont budge. Also tried to rotate the shaft at the slide motor,







*


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

My 30RLS had a slide problem a while back (you can search for it in the forum here) but the short of it was this. We had a slide that barely worked (out of the blue). Turns out that the switch for the slide physically broke (it would not move). It shorted the system which tripped the autobreaker on the slide motor (the breaker is located on the tongue of the trailer). You will know if the breaker is tripping by the sound of it clicking (it is really loud when it clicks). It turned out that the harness had melted on the switch. In addition, the motor had shorted (had to be replaced under warranty).

The service guy told me that the motors on the Sydney trailer slide-outs were a bit underpowered for the size of the slide. He stated to make sure to keep the slide mechanism and gaskets lubed and conditioned.

Finally, to retract the slide manually, you will need to look under the trailer on the OPPOSITE side from the slide. In line with the motor retractor (the round bar), you will find a small flap of the underbelly cut out but held together by zip-ties (it is on mine). All you need to retract is a socket wrench (I can't remember if it's 3/8 or 1/2 inch). Just slip it on and start turning. If you are unable to turn or move the slide manually, it is probably binding somewhere (due to misalignment). At that point, all you can do is call the dealer and see what the next step is.

Good luck...slide issues are a real pain!!!

Oh, one more thing. The slideout motor runs strictly off of the 12 volt system. If your batteries are having problems, even being plugged into shore power may not help you.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

"Oh, one more thing. The slideout motor runs strictly off of the 12 volt system. If your batteries are having problems, even being plugged into shore power may not help you"

This may or may not be true.... I took out the battery to my RQS this weekend(while still hooked to shore power), and forgot that I didn't retract the slide...







SO, just for giggles, I hit the switch expecting nothing, and the slide came marching in. Maybe on some units the Battery(s) need to be hooked up, but on the '07 they don't. (The inverter was probably providing the 12 volt power, just not from the battery.)


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

proffsionl said:


> My 30RLS had a slide problem a while back (you can search for it in the forum here) but the short of it was this. We had a slide that barely worked (out of the blue). Turns out that the switch for the slide physically broke (it would not move). It shorted the system which tripped the autobreaker on the slide motor (the breaker is located on the tongue of the trailer). You will know if the breaker is tripping by the sound of it clicking (it is really loud when it clicks). It turned out that the harness had melted on the switch. In addition, the motor had shorted (had to be replaced under warranty).
> 
> The service guy told me that the motors on the Sydney trailer slide-outs were a bit underpowered for the size of the slide. He stated to make sure to keep the slide mechanism and gaskets lubed and conditioned.
> 
> ...


I had this problem with my 30rls as well.... I had to retract the slide the same way using a socket just as proffsionl stated. I'd bet its the same was on the 31rqs..... anyway, my dealer wound up replacing the slideout motor and shaft.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> "Oh, one more thing. The slideout motor runs strictly off of the 12 volt system. If your batteries are having problems, even being plugged into shore power may not help you"
> 
> This may or may not be true.... I took out the battery to my RQS this weekend(while still hooked to shore power), and forgot that I didn't retract the slide...
> 
> ...


The "Converter" will supply the 12 vdc to operate the slide motor but it is not recommended due to the high current draw on the system. This is a case of it can be done but you really should not do it.


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the input & advice guys - I passed it on too my friend in NC. The slideout must be jambed. Tried the socket wrench at the end of the shaft and she won't budge. Outback authorized a mobile repair service to come out and do the work Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

White Buffalo said:


> Thanks for all the input & advice guys - I passed it on too my friend in NC. The slideout must be jambed. Tried the socket wrench at the end of the shaft and she won't budge. Outback authorized a mobile repair service to come out and do the work Tuesday or Wednesday.


We had the same problem with our 31rqs the first time we used it. Of course it was a warrenty issue. We found out we had a bad motor, which keystone replaced. We also live in the Raleigh area. Where did your friend purchase his Outback? Just wondering if it was the same place we did. 
Kampy


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

kampy said:


> Thanks for all the input & advice guys - I passed it on too my friend in NC. The slideout must be jambed. Tried the socket wrench at the end of the shaft and she won't budge. Outback authorized a mobile repair service to come out and do the work Tuesday or Wednesday.


We had the same problem with our 31rqs the first time we used it. Of course it was a warrenty issue. We found out we had a bad motor, which keystone replaced. We also live in the Raleigh area. Where did your friend purchase his Outback? Just wondering if it was the same place we did. 
Kampy
[/quote]
*
He bought his from a wholesaler up in Michigan I believe. They delivered it to his house last April or May. Got a great deal but has has some plumbing leaks under the kitchen sink & the slide-out problem. Which dealer did your warranty work? Were you satisfied with the results? He's not sure where to take it in the Raliegh area, just were the outback internet site listed.*


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

White Buffalo said:


> Thanks for all the input & advice guys - I passed it on too my friend in NC. The slideout must be jambed. Tried the socket wrench at the end of the shaft and she won't budge. Outback authorized a mobile repair service to come out and do the work Tuesday or Wednesday.


We had the same problem with our 31rqs the first time we used it. Of course it was a warrenty issue. We found out we had a bad motor, which keystone replaced. We also live in the Raleigh area. Where did your friend purchase his Outback? Just wondering if it was the same place we did. 
Kampy
[/quote]
*
He bought his from a wholesaler up in Michigan I believe. They delivered it to his house last April or May. Got a great deal but has has some plumbing leaks under the kitchen sink & the slide-out problem. Which dealer did your warranty work? Were you satisfied with the results? He's not sure where to take it in the Raliegh area, just were the outback internet site listed.*
[/quote]
Camptown Rv in Clayton. We have been real happy with them.
Kampy


----------

